# my florida king snake hisses at me



## kingsandcorns (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys i am new 2 this site and was hoping for some advice. I got my first snake 4 months ago. He is a Florida King snake. He is abot 6-8 months old. He has been great up until about 2 weeks ago. When i put my hand in his viv 2 feed him last he started hissing at me. He has done it every time i put my hand in since He has took a strike for me twice. I use tongs 2 handle his food so im pretty sure its not that he ascossiates my smeel with food. Any ideas why he is doing this?


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

Might just be because your entering is home and hes protecting it. Whats his temp like once you have got him out regards zach


----------



## kingsandcorns (Aug 26, 2009)

He is great once he is out, he never wants to go back in:lol2:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Lots of snakes are viv defensive and kings are notoriously fiesty snakes.
What is his set up like - size? temps? hides? etc.


----------



## kingsandcorns (Aug 26, 2009)

His viv is a good size. he has room to strecth out an move around and up the viv, I keep temperatures 84 farenheit in the day and drop to about 74 at night. He has two hides situated in his viv one at warm end and one at cooler end. He has a water bowl at both ends of the viv one of which is a big enougth for him to bathe. he has a very docile nature outside of his viv and enjoys being handled bt does not initialy like me putting my hand in the viv


----------



## guysim (Jun 9, 2009)

he is just viv defensive, i would start trying to feed him outside the viv as he will not associate you putting your hand in as feeding time, just be brave and grab him straight out even if he hisses, he will learn that by hissing it doesnt make you leave him alone, which is what you are teaching him now!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

It's quite common.
Is there any chance the viv is _too_ big?
If so you can add more decor/plants - make him feel more secure. Other than that try sliding the doors open and letting him bring his head out of his own accord, might be a bit easier.
Also, don't show fear. Don't back down and leave him because he is being grumpy. That will make him think that the more he hisses the quicker you will go away!


----------



## kingsandcorns (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I think he knows i dont fear him as i do still handle him but am a little over cautios sometimes and he obviously picks up on this.


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Our Florida king is better to handle if we open the viv doors and let him wander out by himself. He DOES NOT like intruders in his home...lol

lisa


----------

